# Continuous auger



## John J (Nov 22, 2019)

The auger on my craftsman 536.881510 blower runs constantly . I adjusted according to manual with no success. Ideas?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Belt to tight or belt guides not adjusted right


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Remove your belt cover and see what is happening. Possibly a tension spring broke of came off or like previous post it is not adjusted correctly. Make sure you are adjusting the right item. I read reviews on equipment online and the owners were PO'ed at their new snowblower not working properly. Every one of them showed photos of them adjusting the wrong linkage or cable, OMG!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

or the break is not working correctly.


----------



## John J (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks. How do you adjust belt guides?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The belt guides are those metal rods, bent at a 90 degree, and bolted to the engine, located near the belt pulleys to keep the belt from coming off the pulley when not engaged.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

This is the single stage correct? I THINK the belt is on the left side if standing behind the blower, There should be a couple bolts to remove the side cover and you will find the belt under it, the cable pulls a arm with a spring to pull down a pulley to put tension on the belt to engaged it and when you let go the spring pulls the lever back which also has a little arm the presses against the auger pulley to stop it from spinning and keep the slack up near the drive pulley so it won’t spin the belt. Hope this makes sense as it does in my head lol


----------

